# Tame Pidgeon living in my garden?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok so it all began 2 days ago, we had the front door open, and all of a sudden a bird wandered right in, he looks like a pidgeon/seagull mix, he wandered in, and we managed to get him to walk out again, then 5 minutes later he was sat on the step looking in again, we managed to get him around to the back garden onto the grass and he refused to fly, he would just run, he was there for a good few hours, we fed him and he ate it well, but still never flew, he then wandered under a bush and we managed to get him to come out and he flew away after 4 hours!

Then every day since he's been coming back constantly, he has tags on his legs which makes me think he is someones trained pidgeon, but why would he keep coming here, he won't let us go anywhere near him but he prefers to run rather than fly although he has flew many times, so he isn't injured


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Natonstan said:


> Ok so it all began 2 days ago, we had the front door open, and all of a sudden a bird wandered right in, he looks like a pidgeon/seagull mix, he wandered in, and we managed to get him to walk out again, then 5 minutes later he was sat on the step looking in again, we managed to get him around to the back garden onto the grass and he refused to fly, he would just run, he was there for a good few hours, we fed him and he ate it well, but still never flew, he then wandered under a bush and we managed to get him to come out and he flew away after 4 hours!
> 
> Then every day since he's been coming back constantly, he has tags on his legs which makes me think he is someones trained pidgeon, but why would he keep coming here, he won't let us go anywhere near him but he prefers to run rather than fly although he has flew many times, so he isn't injured


If he has a coloured ring around his ankle he's likely someone's racing pigeon. Domestic to the extent that he won't be scared of people. Likely disorientated. I don't know if their has been a national race recently - I'm out of touch with Pigeon fancy - but he may have lost his group in flight.

My stepdad had thousands of racing Pigeons. Alot would wander into the barn I kept my bikes in when I was in. We had a couple injured birds that would wander around the front steps waiting to be fed, weeks after being returned to the lofts. It'll soon wander off, I reckon.
If you can et hold of the bird and check the code around the ring - phone the Pigeon Racing Assoc. (Royal Pigeon Racing Association > Home) He may be a well loved racer


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Also open out his wings & check the primary feathers (the long flight feathers at the end of the wing), as many racers stamp their details on the pigeons primary feathers. Then you can contact the owner.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys, unfortunately I am still not able to go near him, he darts under the hedge whenever I come out, he has actually been sleeping under a bush in my yard overnight, and I have had to rescue him a few times from cats, I'm gonna keep trying to get a look at the tags.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Natonstan said:


> Thanks for the information guys, unfortunately I am still not able to go near him, he darts under the hedge whenever I come out, he has actually been sleeping under a bush in my yard overnight, and I have had to rescue him a few times from cats, I'm gonna keep trying to get a look at the tags.


Feed him. Throw small pieces of bird food out until he gets really close and nab him. Shouldn't be to long till his belly gets the better of his judgement


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You could try cornering him and then throwing a towel over him


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

a good proven way to catch them is rest a box upside on a stick tied to string put some corn under box which is balanced on 1 edge other edge on stick when pidg goes to feed pull string box drops onto pidg allowing you to rescue him.If he is sleeping outside he wont last long at ground level may be best to keep him in shed in a box untill you trace owner or he is well enough to return of his own free will.
this sort of thing
YouTube - bird traps


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lazydog said:


> a good proven way to catch them is rest a box upside on a stick tied to string put some corn under box which is balanced on 1 edge other edge on stick when pidg goes to feed pull string box drops onto pidg allowing you to rescue him.If he is sleeping outside he wont last long at ground level may be best to keep him in shed in a box untill you trace owner or he is well enough to return of his own free will.
> this sort of thing
> YouTube - bird traps


Wheres Wyle-E-Coyote then? :lol2:


----------

